# Can't find a glass canopy to fit my tank



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey all,

I have an older 50 long with a center support. I wanted to use a glass canopy on this tank, but due to the center support, I need two 23-inch long canopies. Does anyone know where I can find glass lids of this length? 

24 inches seems to be common enough...I just can't seem to find the 23's.


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

I think the tops marked as 24 are really 23 to accommodate the rim of the aquarium, at least that's how my 75 work. It is a 48 tank and it has a brace in the middle so the 2 tops are really 23 inches across, 55 work this way too. But even if that is off... I just had some glass cut and wham! Glass Top Nirvana  did it at Lowes so the glass is thin and the edges aren't nice and finished but it also does the job great so no fish have jumped through it yet  With that said you could go to a glass shop and have it done fancy with nicer edges and thicker glass but for me the cost was a limiting factor and mine live under a wood canopy so no one knows they are not fancy store bought ones if your tank is open than this may not be the Nirvana it is for me.  

Ymmv

Rafal 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sophie and Mom said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have an older 50 long with a center support. I wanted to use a glass canopy on this tank, but due to the center support, I need two 23-inch long canopies. Does anyone know where I can find glass lids of this length?
> 
> 24 inches seems to be common enough...I just can't seem to find the 23's.


Lowes will cut glass. Check them out. Or check out local independent hardware stores or look for places that sell glass. I'm sure there are some in Boston. You'll need some 400-600 grit wet/dry carborundum paper to smooth the edges.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you, Rafal.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

Steve001 said:


> Lowes will cut glass. Check them out. Or check out local independent hardware stores or look for places that sell glass. I'm sure there are some in Boston. You'll need some 400-600 grit wet/dry carborundum paper to smooth the edges.



I'll keep this card up my sleeve. I'm hoping that the standard 12x24 will actually do the trick (silly me, using actual _measurements_!), but if not, off to Lowe's I go!


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

+1 on a glass shop. i bought a 72 bow front and wasn't about to spend a fortune to get the Aqueon glass lid for it. I traced out a tag-board template, took it to the local glass shop and they made the fancy curved pieces and everything for about 1/2 the price. Ha, screw you Aqueon! :tongue:


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

Steve001 said:


> Lowes will cut glass. Check them out. Or check out local independent hardware stores or look for places that sell glass. I'm sure there are some in Boston. You'll need some 400-600 grit wet/dry carborundum paper to smooth the edges.


AHHHH That is how you do it I was about to ask how to make the edges nicer... THANK YOU!


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

I went to petsmart today and measured the glass canopies. They _are _23 inches. Got one to test it out, and it fits like a dream. 

So much for actually measuring stuff.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

You are such a Girlie-Girl :hihi:


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

dogfish said:


> you are such a girlie-girl :hihi:


you take that back!!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

DogFish said:


> You are such a Girlie-Girl :hihi:





Sophie and Mom said:


> you take that back!!


LOL... :icon_eek:


----------



## mr_bob (Jun 26, 2011)

yeah I have a hex tank thats 22 inches accross and just took a template down to a glass shop and they did the whole thing for 15 bucks cheaper then anything I could find for a hex tank


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

Turns out the regular 24 inchers do the trick. It'll cost me less than $40 to cover the tank.


----------



## ctrl (Nov 20, 2011)

What brand did you guys end up getting? I bought the 24" aqueon and they do Not fit on the 55. I need the 23 inch also.


----------



## ctrl (Nov 20, 2011)

Nevermind. I bought the aqueon from a local fish store and they measured just over 23 and didnt fit. So I went to petsmart as recommended in this thread and bought the same aqueon and they are just under 23" and fit just fine. Im not sure why this is the case, but the first set are going back.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I had a glass top break on me and took the good one over too a glass store and had them cut one for me , they even round the edge for me .


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

ctrl said:


> What brand did you guys end up getting? I bought the 24" aqueon and they do Not fit on the 55. I need the 23 inch also.


I'm sorry I missed your question...just the basic stuff they had at Petsmart. I think its Aqueon, as well.

Sorry about that....:icon_frow


----------



## croquettewar (7 mo ago)

Sophie and Mom said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have an older 50 long with a center support. I wanted to use a glass canopy on this tank, but due to the center support, I need two 23-inch long canopies. Does anyone know where I can find glass lids of this length?
> 
> 24 inches seems to be common enough...I just can't seem to find the 23's.


‘Amazon has 23.07“ glass canopy


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oof, this thread is more than 10 years old. Please start a new thread if you have further questions...

Closing this thread to prevent further replies


----------

